# Sublime



## ivebeencanceled (Dec 29, 2007)

Seconed Hand Smoke anyone??


----------



## DreamWorld (Jan 2, 2008)

A Sublime thread on a marijuana message board with no replies? Wtf?

I smoke two joints in the morning.
I smoke two joints at night.
I smoke two joints in the afternoon, it makes me feel alright
I smoke two joints in time of peace, and two in time of war
I smoke two joints before I smoke two joints,
And then I smoke two more!


----------



## MagusALL (Jan 2, 2008)

sublime is good shit. marley for smoking too.


----------



## Reprogammed (Jan 2, 2008)

Date Rape is a favorite when particularly stoned. I've converted many to Sublime with that one track.


----------



## Pizip (Jan 13, 2008)

Reprogammed said:


> Date Rape is a favorite when particularly stoned. I've converted many to Sublime with that one track.



i just listened to that.


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 13, 2008)

40 oz to freedom....

ha man i havent listened to sublime in awhile, one of my fav bands though, my favorite songs were, april 29th 1992, wrong way, 40 oz to freedom, smoke 2 joints of courrse, scarlet bogonias, crazy fool,

but my 3 all time faves are Bong Song, and Bad Fish, and that one song, i cant think of the name at all though too stoned but was that one that went,"she told me to come over and i took that trip, then she pulled out my mushrooom tip, it came out and went drip drip drip, i did'nt know she had that g.i. joe, kung fu grip!!!, and uhhh she caressed me down", hahaha now i remember after typeing it, its called "Caress me Down". ha that song always helped set the mood.


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 13, 2008)

haha now i went and grabbed my sublime stash my other favorites were waiting for my ruca and same in the end, im bout to start jammin right now good call. i've listend to this band for like 13 years, all the time thru the years. this is probally the longest i have'nt listened to them been about 6 or 7 months. ah i wish bradley did'nt die. imagine all the good music he woulda kept produceing. we only got a taste.


----------



## Bowlfortwo (Jan 15, 2008)

Sublime is one of the greatest bands ever. you can just chill and burn while listenin to them and everything is alright


----------



## rob the pot head (Jan 23, 2008)

Nowell should go down as one of the greatest ever.


----------



## el1 (Feb 9, 2008)

yeah mate , love sublime , fucking legends


----------



## Oisterboy (Feb 9, 2008)

Boss DJ = Best song...period.


----------



## overfiend (Feb 9, 2008)

hell yea sublime is f#@%$n great smoke a J and listen to sublime makes me feel like its summer time


----------



## Crontonic (Feb 9, 2008)

Sublime is one of the greatest bands ever and Brad Nowell is a prophet Period


----------



## herbalessence (Feb 21, 2008)

Romeo, slow ride, and roots of creation, oh and lets toss some acoustic in there, a little Rivers of Babylon with the one and only Jack Maness! He still is makin good tunes today too!...classic sublime rt there, oh and how could u guys all forget! Lets go get stoned, one of the best sublime songs, "if i were a roach on a tree would you smoke me!!"


----------



## smoke two joints (Feb 22, 2008)

DreamWorld said:


> A Sublime thread on a marijuana message board with no replies? Wtf?
> 
> I smoke two joints in the morning.
> I smoke two joints at night.
> ...


 
smoke two joints - bob marley, awesome =]

badfish by sublime anyone?


----------



## urinmyrice (Feb 22, 2008)

i dont think i have heard a bad sublime song



~dude


----------



## ladodgers42012 (Feb 22, 2008)

urinmyrice said:


> i dont think i have heard a bad sublime song
> 
> 
> 
> ~dude


i agree with that. i dont think i have either.
rivers of babylon


----------



## overfiend (Feb 23, 2008)

funny last night on my way to play w/band i sparked a joint in my car and smoke 2 joints came on the radio perfect timing it blew my mind


----------



## TEUFELHuNDEN420 (Feb 23, 2008)

Sublime is STILL my favorite band of all time. Because i learned how to surf in Oceanside, CA when i was a kid and me and my dad went to this bar to play pool and they had the 40 OZ to freedom album playin nonstop. Then when i was in highschool everyday after class i'd go home, blaze, then blast 40 OZ to freedom until it was over. I'd have to say that if i _*had*_ to pick one single solitary song that is the dopest of all it would be "I Don't Care Too Much for Reggae Dub". Check out this song if you never heard it and make sure it's on a nice sound system with good bass. Much Love


----------



## herbalessence (Feb 24, 2008)

interesting story Hunden, interesting song selection too, underated song for sure, its cool listening to them all talk to some random ppl about what music they listen to. the beginning of the song is coo to when either brad or bud says "I chose this profession, therfore i earn...beer" haha


----------



## wormy.butt (Jul 8, 2008)

TEUFELHuNDEN420 said:


> Sublime is STILL my favorite band of all time. Because i learned how to surf in Oceanside, CA when i was a kid and me and my dad went to this bar to play pool and they had the 40 OZ to freedom album playin nonstop. Then when i was in highschool everyday after class i'd go home, blaze, then blast 40 OZ to freedom until it was over. I'd have to say that if i _*had*_ to pick one single solitary song that is the dopest of all it would be "I Don't Care Too Much for Reggae Dub". Check out this song if you never heard it and make sure it's on a nice sound system with good bass. Much Love


i've jumped off the oceanside pier so many friggin' times when i was younger.

there's a ladder at the end... so it makes it worthy...


----------



## toasty42088 (Jul 9, 2008)

sublime is the shit...

waiting for my ruca...


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 3, 2008)

I saw Sublime at the first warped tour / San Antonio. Didnt know who they were when they first got on but became a fan by the time they left the stage. Good music


----------



## peacemane420 (Aug 3, 2008)

hell yea! sublime will always be the best! gotta say lets go get stoned, slow ride, jailhouse, and right back are always my favorites.


----------

